

Bark is an app that lets you bark at other people within 1 mile of you - nicbarker

Hi guys,
Bark is an app for android, iPhone and iPad. You can choose from 9 dogs with different faces and sounds. You can then bark with your dog to all the other dogs within 1 mile of where you are. You can see roughly how far away other dogs, but there&#x27;s no actual location or identity information.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.bark.barkapp
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;bark.&#x2F;id902026569?ls=1&amp;mt=8<p>You can watch bark as it spreads across the world at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.barkstats.com<p>Hope you enjoy using it as much as we enjoyed building it.<p>Cheers
======
yen223
I'm going to make an app called "Shout", where you can "shout" to people
within a 20-foot radius. It's going to be voice activated.

~~~
percept
Pretty sure that homeless guy beat you to it.

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
My only gripe is the blurriness of the dog icon when it's enlarged to be your
own avatar.

Can you not increase the resolution slightly? I'd like my dog-face to be
chiselled and clear - not all blurry and chinless.

Otherwise this is pretty amusing.

------
cmstoken
Awesome app. I have a feeling this will be the next Yo[1]. Someone with a
ProductHunt account should also post it there :)

[1] [http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/18/yo-
yo/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/18/yo-yo/)

~~~
justhw
I posted it to PH. Should be there tomorrow morning.

~~~
nicbarker
Cheers mate, really appreciate it.

------
sydneyitguy
It's kind of similar joke as Yo, but what it does is quite different.

Yo: Between your friends / Bark: Random neighborhood Yo: Anywhere in the world
/ Bark: Only within 1 mile

------
CmonDev
Will it be possible to "pee" on things to mark the territory via geo-tagging?

------
motyar
We need such more shit to save the world.

------
pizza
it's a shame I couldn't download it when you were demoing it :)

------
sebaya
Hahaha this is amazing

------
newmszzz
great! seems really funny

